# Exhaust leak



## 06 Ls2 GoAt (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a 06 gto and just recently purchased Kookslong tubes with the high flow mid pipes. I have an h pipe but heres the problem the 3 inch pipe from the collectors is going to a 2.5 cause a leak right at the beginning flange of the hpipe. How do i correct please help its bugging me.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They make collectors that are 3" on the flange side and 2 1/2 on the pipe side.


----------



## 06 Ls2 GoAt (Jun 6, 2010)

I mean is there anything i can do besides buying new collector pipes is there gaskets i could get or something


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tried a new gasket? They're only available from GM but worth a try


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your going from a 3" collector to a 2 1/2" pipe and that's were it's leaking and you don't want to buy the right collector, nothing short of welding up that joint is going to stop the exhaust leak.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 3" mids and 2½" tails. It transitions at the flange with the stock gaskets


----------



## 06 Ls2 GoAt (Jun 6, 2010)

How did you do that its kooks longtubes they come down into 3inch hiflow catted mids. It just doesnt want to bolt up right up to my hpipe. The guy i took it to said nothing about changing the mid pipes he disconnected and said the gaskets were bad so i changed them and it still does does it what about a pipe reducer or a copper gasket or a thicker gasket that kooks makes. 
Thank you for all your help not trying to be annoying here just want it to go away.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just got my kooks ss headers with the mids and i had the same problem i used the gaskets that kooks gave me and the one i had on there befor sandwiched them all together and used some high temp rtv and made a nice ring around the gasket on both sides and that fixed my problem but you have to let the rtv sit for at least 24 hours before starting the car


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Tried a new gasket? They're only available from GM but worth a try


Not true. There's a walker 2 1/2" (you need 2) that exists, you just have to take the old one to the parts store and make them dig for it, since they don't list a size, just a P/N. I gave the store some B.S. story that I was fabbing up a system on a K Blazer so they didn't ask any stupid questions.


----------



## 06 Ls2 GoAt (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you guys for all your help i got it right no more leak sounds 100 times better
:willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Not true. There's a walker 2 1/2" (you need 2) that exists, you just have to take the old one to the parts store and make them dig for it, since they don't list a size, just a P/N. I gave the store some B.S. story that I was fabbing up a system on a K Blazer so they didn't ask any stupid questions.


I hate that when they HAVE to know what it's on even tho it's not what's listed for that model and year. I do the same thing and make up a story. FWIW on my header/mid-pipe flange I use Percy's Seal-4-good dead soft aluminum gaskets. They're awesome and don't burn out


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

These were aluminized, with the fiberglass coating (I think that's what that grey material is). If anyone needs the part number, it's Walker P/N 31532.

Also found here Dynomax Performance 31532 - Walker Exhaust Flange Gaskets - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------

